# Folding Camp Cot



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

For sale is a folding camp cot. Rarely used during a remodel and now have no room for it. Asking $40 obo. Located in Marblehead, Ottawa County. But can meet anywhere between the islands and the Western Cleveland Burbs. Would be great for guests or extra sleeping space at a hotel, hunting or fishing cabin. Folds up for easy storage and transport.









Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## captainart (Jun 29, 2005)

sorry erierider .... been having OGF problems .... this is just a test to see if i can reply on marketplace ~ good luck with your sale


----------

